# Please help with coding 17000 and 17110



## Hopp

Hi Just wondering if someone could help clarify coding of 17000 and 17110 regarding units
On CPT 17000 - If mult.lesions are fulgurated (Premalig)  702.0 Ex: 14   then I would use units; however if mult lesions are fulgurated (702.11 Inf. Seb Keratosis) Ex:14 then I have to code JUST the 17110 up to 14 lesions without units??    
TIA in advance for help
Deb, CPC


----------



## dclark7

17000 is for the first lesion.  If up to 14 lesions are fulgerated you would use 17000 (first lesion) *AND* 17003 (2nd thru 14) and for 15 or more you would only use code 17004.

Code 17110 is  used just once for up to 14 lesions, if 15 or more then you would use 17111.


----------



## britbrit852003

17000 should only be one unit as its for the first lesion. If more than one is done you do the add on code of 17003 with the units up to 14 lesions, if more than 15 you just code 17004.
17000-17004 are for premalignant lesions only (actinic keratoses)

17110 is used for benign lesions (warts, or seborrabic keratoses) and this code is one unit and includes up to 14 lesions removed. Ss if the provider removed 7 you just code 17110 with one unit.
If more than 15 are removed you code 17111 one unit.

So in your example that you gave if 14 lesions were removed all premalignant you code 17000 x 1 unit and 17003 x 13 units.

I hope this helps!!!


----------

